# Ipod touch 5G vs ipod touch 4G



## offthewall (Feb 24, 2007)

Screen wise 5G has retina did the 4G have that. are the pixels the same for photos, and for video did the 4G do the same HD that the 5G does. 

If there are some differences what might they be.

I idin't pay attention when 5G came out, and now my son would like one.

Thank-you for any help,

Patrick


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

They are the same other than the option for a white model.

The prices I believe were reduced.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

4.5/5th generation iPod touch spec's

4th generation iPod touch spec's

Links from Mac Specs, Prices, Answers, & Comparison @ EveryMac.com - Est. 1996


----------

